

C#'s 101 LINQ Samples translated to Swift - mythz
https://github.com/mythz/swift-linq-examples

======
lukesandberg
It's been a while since i have written c# but wouldn't a closer/fairer
comparison have been to use the fluent methods?

e.g. instead of var result = from p in numbers where p < 5 select p;

you could write: var result = numbers.Where(p => p < 5);

the 'from ...' and 'select ..' adds a lot of boilerplate

